
The Sounds of Dialup Modems and Related Equipment (2014) - adunk
http://goughlui.com/legacy/soundofmodems/index.htm
======
semi-extrinsic
Mandatory infographic explaining all of the sounds:

[http://www.windytan.com/2012/11/the-sound-of-dialup-
pictured...](http://www.windytan.com/2012/11/the-sound-of-dialup-
pictured.html)

~~~
Symbiote
One of the comments on that says

> This sounds like US signaling. We had totally different in Europe and former
> USSR.

Other than the dialtone, and that in most of Europe a non-local call is
started by dialling 0, is there any difference?

------
Animats
The double "bong" note used to probe the line properties before the high rate
modulation starts was deliberately designed to sound good.

It's amazing that analog modems eventually reached 100% of the bandwidth of
the digital network used for analog transmission, at least in one direction.

Once data is really moving, it sounds like noise, of course. If it didn't,
there would be wasted bandwidth not carrying data. Analog radio and TV waste
about 80% of the transmitted power on the carrier. When TV went digital,
broadcast station power, and power bills, went way down.

------
joshribakoff
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IF2v32xCD0Y](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IF2v32xCD0Y)
Dial up sound slowed 700%

------
spydum
I still have an old 14.4 serial modem I just can't part with for nostalgic
reasons (was my first payment received for computer related work at a BBS).
Sadly haven't had a phone line in many years to ever plug it in to :)

~~~
u801e
Years ago, I managed to get two modems to establish a connection without an
intervening telephone network by connecting a phone line between them. I
turned off dial tone detection by issuing an ATH0 command to the answering
modem. I then issued an ATA command. On the other modem, I issued an ATD
command and the two modems negotiated a connection.

I was able to transfer files using the ZModem feature of the telnet program I
was using at the time over that connection though it was significantly slower
than just using a null modem cable.

------
davidw
Aahhhh, some happy memories.

I downloaded Slackware over a 14.4 ...

------
scoot
In case anyone's curious, the DTMF digits in the 'Unrelated and Strange' ISP
call are 99937501. I presume 9 for outside line, then 993-7501 for a local
number.

Wonder what ISP that was?

~~~
ohlookapony
Doing a bit of searching, looks like a Sydney, Australia number.

+61 2 99937501

Could not find an ISP listed with that number.

------
acheron
Found this page awhile ago and love it. v.22 is my favorite, as it's when I
learned what a modem was, though I'm also fond of v.32 and v.34... I stopped
using dialup before upgrading to v.90 (combination of using a 33.6 modem a bit
longer than usual and then being a reasonably early adopter of a cable modem).

See a couple comments of people using one as a ringtone... that is an
excellent idea and I may do that now.

------
gghh
The V90 have been my phone ringtone for a while now; when I get called the
people around me gets a blast from the past and give me funny looks.

------
aortega
The only interesting sounds are the sync and line measuring tones. Actual
data, I mean the QPSK or QAM modulation sounds like white noise to us.

------
mwest
v34-33600bps.mp3 is my new ringtone - thanks!

~~~
jlgaddis
I've got a "56k.mp3" that's been my ringtone for years.

There's been a few times when I've been in a meeting, forgot to put my phone
on silent, and received a phone call. Everyone immediately stops talking and
looking around with "WTF!?" looks on their faces.

------
fapjacks
Oh man the Rockwell 2400baud smacked me right back to 1993. Thank you so much!

------
jamesblonde
I can remember every bit of that v90 sound. Must have had it for 5+ years.

------
xufi
I remember v.92 pretty well as a kid and then 56k. Good times

